# Filstar XP3 filter



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey,
Is there anyone out there with one of these filters, or anyone who knows a lot about them? I have a 130 gallon tank. I know that the XP3 is capable of filtering that much water because it is good for up to 175 gallons. I just want to know from ya'll if they are good performance-wise. Do most stores sell them with everything they need to get 'em started? Do they seem to be quiet? Things like that. All tips will be helpful. Thanks a bunch.
~Taylor~
[email protected]


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I've got one on my 200 and it's the only filter I've got on it..hehe...I wouldn't trade it for anything..way better than fluval and magnum IMO. But I've got one and It does me real good!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

also...you can get them at BigAlsOnline...but locally..Petsmart..carries everything you need...Petsmart has got to be the best LFS in the world!


----------



## Dragonrider (Jan 13, 2005)

While some media comes with it. More and better can be added to make it even better. Beware some local fishstores however. With the price at lfs here could buy nearly 2.5 XP3's and pay to have them shipped in as well. Should be a little less than $100 online.

Very happy with mine.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for sharing that dragon rider, and faded. I sure appreciate it. I plan on making my purchase at www.thatpetplace.com They sell thiers for $108, except that was when it was on sale, so I never paid any attention to the regular price. Thanks again.
~Taylor~


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Petsmart sucks in my area (London, Ontario)


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

i got my xp3 from big al. with shipping it was $98..98 it was on sale .


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

petmart.com or bigalsonline.com but petsmart will match the price on their web page!


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I have an xp2 and its great, ( silent, creates current, versatile outputs, versatile media) I replaced the carbon with bio-stars though, carbon was useless and their cotton bag ripped easily and sent carbon spewing from the output.


----------

